# Best Costa sunglasses lens color for sight fishing?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Best Costa sunglasses lens color for sight fishing?

Thanks!


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

I really like the green mirror. It is an amber lens and they help a ton on the flats. They are my go to glasses.


----------



## hystyk1921 (Sep 19, 2015)

chimneymasterbassmaster said:


> Best Costa sunglasses lens color for sight fishing?
> 
> Thanks!


depends where really. i live in NJ so using a blue or green mirror lens for surf casting is a waste. green and blue are great in places like south florida where the water is crystal blue or offshore in NJ(canyon fishing). i use either silver mirror or dark gray lens if i am on the beach chasing striper or blues. not sure where copper should be used but i think i read something about bright sunny days, water color doesn't matter


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Green mirror any model.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

FishinKidSteven said:


> I really like the green mirror. It is an amber lens and they help a ton on the flats. They are my go to glasses.


I have the 580 glass lens with this lens and they are outstanding. However in low light conditions ( early AM ) and overcast they tend to be dark.


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

Another fan of the green mirror/ amber base cat cay's with the 580G. I have them in the tortoise frames. Stylish and functional. And go check eBay for deals. Got mine for $149 shipped brand new


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/costa-and-native-sunglasses-on-sale#?brand=Costa


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Green mirror (amber) for me in glass.


----------



## houstonken (Oct 27, 2015)

*Thank you for posting this deal !!*

Thank you for posting. Awesome deal ... I bought 2 pairs for less than $110 total.



fishin shallow said:


> http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/costa-and-native-sunglasses-on-sale#?brand=Costa


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Everyone is going to say green mirror, which are indeed good, but you should also take a look at the sunrise lens. I've been using this more and more as I fish a lot in low light conditions and the green mirror is too dark for me early and late. Ive been using the sunrise lens all day long except on super bright days.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

@lonestar, who makes the sunrise lens? Sounds good!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

revsigns said:


> @lonestar, who makes the sunrise lens? Sounds good!


Costa has one


----------

